# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Είδη ιθαγενών της Ελλάδος και της Ευρώπης >  Τι είδος πτηνού είναι αυτό?

## tornos



----------


## Efthimis98

Μου φαίνεται για καρδερινοκάναρο... αλλά βάλε αν γίνεται πιο καθαρές φωτογραφίες!  :Happy:

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Καλησπερα Κωστα! Καρδερινοκαναρο ειναι..

----------


## mitsman

Καρδερινοκαναρουμπα!

----------


## xarhs

καρδερινοκαναροοοοοο......

----------


## tornos

το πουλακι το ειχε ενας θειος μου και μου το εδωσε πριν λιγες μερες
του το ειχε δωσει καποιος γνωστος του μου ειπε
 αλλα ο θειος δεν ασχολειται με αυτα οποτε κατεληξε σε μενα
δεν ηξερε να μου πει τη ειναι γιαυτο εβαλα τις φωτογραφιες 
μαλλον ο φιλος του ηθελε να το ξεφορτωθει γιατι ειναι θηλυκο 
ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις  ::

----------


## Gardelius

*Αν είναι έτσι...πρέπει να αποφασισεις αν θελεις να το φροντίσεις! Δεν θα κελαηδάει αλλα κάνει για παρέα!! Ευχομαι να πάρεις τη σωστη αποφαση!!!*  :winky:

----------


## tornos

εννοειται οτι θα το φροντισω απλα ηθελα να ξερω τη ειναι
πηρα και καινουργιο κλουβι μεγαλυτερο το περιμενω απο βδομαδα
εξαλλου οι ηχοι που βγαζει μου αρεσουν πολυ
ειναι διαφορετικοι και πιο εντονοι απο αυτους των καναρινιων

----------


## panos70

Δεν ειναι και τοσο καλο να θελει καποιος να ξεφορτωθει ενα πουλακι και να ψαχνει καποιον για να το φορτωσει,τελος παντων με το καλο να το δεχτεις  και να το προσεχεις

----------


## johnakos32

θηλυκο καρδερινοκαναρο!να το προσεχεις του αξιζει προστασια!

----------


## jk21

> εννοειται οτι θα το φροντισω απλα ηθελα να ξερω τη ειναι
> πηρα και καινουργιο κλουβι μεγαλυτερο το περιμενω απο βδομαδα
> εξαλλου οι ηχοι που βγαζει μου αρεσουν πολυ
> ειναι διαφορετικοι και πιο εντονοι απο αυτους των καναρινιων


αν και ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα το αγαπησεις ,αν σκεφτεις να το χαρισεις καπου ,τον ιουλη θα ερθω πατριδα και δηλωνω υποψηφιος .απο οτι βλεπω βολιωτης και συ ...

καλως ηρθες και στην μεγαλη μας παρεα επ ευκαιρια !

----------


## xarhs

βολιωτης??????????????/ ερε γλεντια.......................

----------

